# welcher Appserver wird verwendet



## Gast (28. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit während der Laufzeit herauszufinden auf welchem AppServer die Webanwendung läuft?


----------



## Gast (28. Sep 2006)

...

sorry, zu früh abgesendet.

Mein Problem ist, ich entwickle mit Eclipse und Jbos die Anwendung unsere Tests und später auch die Produktion läuft unter BEA Weblogic. Nun hab ich z.B. den Namen der Datasource in einer Propertiesdatei ausgelagert.

Bei Jbos brauch ich da aber ja noch "java:/" davor beim Weblogicserver nicht.

Ich habe mir überlegt, daß ich ja z.B. eine Weblogic- und eine Jbosklasse versuchen könnte zu laden je nadem was funktioniert kann ich dann erkenn wo ich bin. Da gibt es aber doch bestimmt eine bessere Variante, zumal die Klassennamen sich ja im Laufe der Versionen ändern können.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Sep 2006)

> Ich habe mir überlegt, daß ich ja z.B. eine Weblogic- und eine Jbosklasse versuchen könnte zu laden je nadem was funktioniert kann ich dann erkenn wo ich bin. Da gibt es aber doch bestimmt eine bessere Variante, zumal die Klassennamen sich ja im Laufe der Versionen ändern können.



Ja dann kannst du auch gleich die Datasource mit "java:/" laden und wenn sie nicht gefunden wird eben ohne "java:/"


----------



## Guest (28. Sep 2006)

Ist die bessere Variante geb ich zu. 

Das mit der DS ist aber nur ein Beispiel gewesen. 
An anderen Stellen würde ich auch gerne wissen welcher AppServer verwendet wird.

Aber schonmal danke. Hab deine Idee schon mal umgesetzt.


----------



## bronks (28. Sep 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Bei Jbos brauch ich da aber ja noch "java:/" davor beim Weblogicserver nicht.
> ...


Jetzt gruselt es hier aber ganz gewaltig. Beim Weblogic brauchst Du es genauso.  Dein Problem: Weblogic versteht das JBossMapping nicht.


----------

